

Ask HN: What's your favorite bookmarked HN thread? - NicoJuicy

Also called the &quot;Thread of Threads&quot; and a follow-up on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2158116
======
patio11
My favorite single post for practical value in the history of HN is tptacek's
answer to "How to start a consultancy:"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4245960#up_4247615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4245960#up_4247615)

~~~
NicoJuicy
Simple and "easy" (once you dare it), ... I think i missed that post though,
thx!

------
27182818284
The one where the person scolds, "Did you win the Putnam? If not, please don't
be "bolder" than..."

Just read the thread, laugh, and reflect on some of the talent that Hacker
News has lurking:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079)

------
michaelmcmillan
Without a doubt: How I Hacked Hacker News (with arc security advisory) by
dfranke

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639976)

------
tptacek
'tzs on missile command. _Absolutely no question about it._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6225951#up_6228350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6225951#up_6228350)

------
NicoJuicy
Let me kickstart this thread with:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7367243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7367243)
\- Ask HN: Successful one-person online businesses?

------
mrfusion
Is there a way to search pinboard.in and/or delicious for the news.ycombinator
domain? If so I'll be able to tell you.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Yeah, over here : [https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/)

~~~
mrfusion
No, I want to search the bookmarking site pinboard.in for bookmarks from the
HN domain. Make sense?

